# Forttex and heat tape



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

2 questions...

Ive just done an order from forttex fo a few ceramics, just wondered if anyone had any experiance of them?

Also, where can i buy heat tape online??


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Forttex are amazing. I use them for everything, and won't ever be using anybody else! So much cheaper than branded stuff, and more reliable.


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm just about to order a forttex thermostat with day night timer for both heat and lights. Looks like a nice bit of kit. I'll let you know how it works. 

Heat tape is not something that is widely available in the UK. Flew Watt is a decent self assembly heat tape available in the states. check this link: YouTube - Flex Watt Heat Tape - How To Use For Heating Reptiles

a few googles for flex watt should find you a supplier. If you decide to order this from the states, don't forget you will need a transformer as US appliances run on 110v (like this one - US to UK Transformer Adapter Voltage Converter on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 13:52:00 GMT))


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Forttex are amazing. I use them for everything, and won't ever be using anybody else! So much cheaper than branded stuff, and more reliable.





jimmydale said:


> I'm just about to order a forttex thermostat with day night timer for both heat and lights. Looks like a nice bit of kit. I'll let you know how it works.
> 
> Heat tape is not something that is widely available in the UK. Flew Watt is a decent self assembly heat tape available in the states. check this link: YouTube - Flex Watt Heat Tape - How To Use For Heating Reptiles
> 
> a few googles for flex watt should find you a supplier. If you decide to order this from the states, don't forget you will need a transformer as US appliances run on 110v (like this one - US to UK Transformer Adapter Voltage Converter on eBay (end time 13-Feb-11 13:52:00 GMT))


 

I use them for all my heatmats, and agree with both of the above statements,:lol2:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

jimmydale said:


> Heat tape is not something that is widely available in the UK. Flew Watt is a decent self assembly heat tape available in the states


It's illegal to sell in the UK/ Europe as it cannot conform to the low voltage safety directives. It has poorly terminated live terminals and these do not conform to safety standards that are there for a reason.


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

peterf said:


> It's illegal to sell in the UK/ Europe as it cannot conform to the low voltage safety directives. It has poorly terminated live terminals and these do not conform to safety standards that are there for a reason.


Rickpellen, now you know the facts you can't hold me responsible if you get electrocuted! Seriously though, after the above advice I would proceed with caution, perhaps consider using heat cable or a few long heat mats instead?


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

cheers guys, ill just run matts instead!!!


----------

